# Sidekick 2008 Text Message Notification Issue



## abstractdavid (Nov 17, 2009)

​Problem: 

Every time I get a text message on my *Sidekick 2008* I usually hear the notification sound or a vibration when the mobile phone is in vibrate mode.

Recently I have not been notified by a sound or vibration when I receive a text. Only an e-mail or when I get a message on messenger.

I have had the phone for a over half a year and I have changed the battery recently... the cell phone did get wet when I took it out while it was raining (oops) but I did let it dry out. 

I was wondering if anyone has any information about this or if they have had the same problem with this model... Please let me know. 

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know that unit but have you checked the menus? maybe the text service has been set to silent?


----------



## abstractdavid (Nov 17, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> I don't know that unit but have you checked the menus? maybe the text service has been set to silent?



Yes, I have checked the settings on my sidekick... and all the notifications have a sound with the volume all the way up so it can make a vibration as well when any new messages come threw.. but it still has not worked particularly for the text messages
:4-dontkno


----------

